# internen Tomcat von Netbeans 6.9 verwenden



## ernst (9. Sep 2010)

Hallo allerseits,
habe ein "einfaches" Problem:
Auf meinem XP-Rechner will ich mit Netbeans 6.9 den _internen_ Tomcat verwenden.

1) Habe dazu das Paket runtergeladen, das den Tomact enthält 
(Bei der Installation von Netbeans wird er unter "C:\Programme\Apache Software Foundation" abgelegt).

2) Dann habe ich mit tools --->plugins der IDE "Java Web + EE komplett" geplugtiniert (oder wie heißt das richtig?)

3) Ich bin dann auf
tools ---> servers ---> add Server ---> Tomcat 6.0
Dort erwartet man von mir:
specify the server Location (Catalina Home) and login details.
a) Welchen Ordner soll ich angeben?
Bei mir gibt es den Ordner
Apache Software Foundation
der vorher beim Installieren von Netbeans u.a. erstellt wurde.
b) Außerdem soll ich User und Passwort eingeben.
Da ich nur eine Demo haben will, will ich nichts eingeben. Ist das möglich?

4)
Wie kann ich feststellen, ob der interne Tomcat gestartet wurde?

mfg
Ernst


----------



## gman (9. Sep 2010)

Hi,

ich hab mal einen Screenshot von den Tomcat-Einstellungen meiner Netbeans (6.9.1)
Installation gemacht. Wenn du die Netbeans-Version mit Tomcat installiert hast,
müsste das bei dir genau so aussehen.
Wenn nicht dann weisst du schon mal welchen Pfad du nehmen musst. Den Server
kannst du über den Reiter "Services" starten (siehe zweiten Screenshot).
Ob der Server gestartet wird, siehst du in dem Ausgabefenster am unteren Rand.


----------



## ernst (9. Sep 2010)

gman hat gesagt.:


> ich hab mal einen Screenshot von den Tomcat-Einstellungen meiner Netbeans (6.9.1)
> Installation gemacht. Wenn du die Netbeans-Version mit Tomcat installiert hast,
> müsste das bei dir genau so aussehen.
> Wenn nicht dann weisst du schon mal welchen Pfad du nehmen musst. Den Server
> ...


1)
Danke für den screenshot.
Das von dir war vermutlich ein externer Tomcat.
Ich habe nämlich mein Netbeans nochmals neu installiert (mit JDK) und bei der Installation den Tomcat angekreuzt.
Jetzt ist der Tomcat ein interner Tomcat, d.h. er existiert nach dem Installieren sofort, ohne daß ich ich ihn mit add ...
dazufügen muß.

2)
Ich habe also eine Webapplication (Demoprogramm) erzeugt und den Tomcat gestartet.
Da ich eine Demo mit einem selbstgeschriebenen Servlet machen will, habe ich die automatisch erstellte jsp-Datei gelöscht und mit new --> servlet ein Servlet erstellt, das an den Client den Gruß "Hallo Welt" versenden soll.
Wenn ich dann diese Datei starte mit Run --> File,
wird mir als Aufruf 
/servletHalloWelt1 
vorgeschlagen.
Wenn ich dem zustimme, bekomme ich eine Fehlermeldung.
Vermutlich, weil ich die jsp-Datei gelöscht habe.
Was muß ich machen, damit mein Servlet angesprochen wird?

mfg
Ernst


----------



## gman (9. Sep 2010)

1) Nö, das ist der von Netbeans installierte Tomcat.

2) Mach doch nochmal eine Webapplication von Netbeans und schreib deinen Code einfach
in die bereits bestehende JSP rein. Dann lass das Projekt mal auf den Tomcat deployen.


----------

